# are steroids legal to buy in greece



## Dench88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Any one ?

Recent travellers ?


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

nope only pct meds nolva clomid hsg (very cheap).. unless you got a pharmasist friend


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

not sure, I always thought something funny went on over there though because a lot of pharma gear for the black market seems to come from Greece.


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

You can buy both Norma test e and deca over the counter at a lot of pharmacies! I also bought a course back with me!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I thought it was only pct meds that you could buy OTC and PEDS where prescription only?


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Dench88 said:


> Any one ?
> 
> Recent travellers ?


Norma Test Enanthate 250mg is easy to buy over there, however you now need a prescription as the rules have changed. There are still some chemist over there that are still willing to sell you loads of the stuff. The more you buy the better the chances the chemist is willing to sell. I did meet some really strict chemists over there who looked at me like a tw*t lol. I do have a prescription as I'm on prescribed TRT and this certainly helped. But, like I said you will find a chemist who will sell to you. Customs is not a problem with legit testosterone. It's for personal use. If you buy 1000's of the test amps then customs have a case.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Writing a resident of Greece, I tell you Norma test, restandol (andriol), and deca 50 x 1ml are the only steroids available in Greek pharmacies. Norma deca 250 is not any longer (exported only). Technically, you need a scrip for the deca (result of a doping scandal in the 2004 Olympics), however in practice, most pharmacists will never ask if indeed they carry those items. These days, with the government constantly reducing medicines prices, they sell whatever they can to keep the doors open. And tourists are a good source of income. No paper needed for the ancillaries. Have a nice trip.


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

trainiac said:


> Writing a resident of Greece, I tell you Norma test, restandol (andriol), and deca 50 x 1ml are the only steroids available in Greek pharmacies. Norma deca 250 is not any longer (exported only). Technically, you need a scrip for the deca (result of a doping scandal in the 2004 Olympics), however in practice, most pharmacists will never ask if indeed they carry those items. These days, with the government constantly reducing medicines prices, they sell whatever they can to keep the doors open. And tourists are a good source of income. No paper needed for the ancillaries. Have a nice trip.


My dad lives in corfu, Greece. Just wondering if I could send 3ml of test e and couple of needles and barrels in a tshirt by post to his address and not encounter any problems? Im going there next week for a funeral and will stay around 10 days. Or could I get away with taking it in my check in luggage. I've heard it's legal there but bad stories as well which I don't understand as bags are scanned in UK on departure and not scanned when there, or am I wrong. I am 8 weeks into test e cycle and don't wanna mess it up. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## akats (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, you are right. I mistyped. It is 200mg (100mg per ml). It is no longer sold in Greece in pharmacies. It is only exported now. Maybe in hospitals, but I don't know for sure - and if so, the availability would be very limited. 50mg deca is available - but no one cares for it.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

trainiac said:


> Yes, you are right. I mistyped. It is 200mg (100mg per ml). It is no longer sold in Greece in pharmacies. It is only exported now. Maybe in hospitals, but I don't know for sure - and if so, the availability would be very limited. 50mg deca is available - but no one cares for it.


Is Oxybolone (i.e. oxymetholone/Anapolon) not also available in Greek pharmacies??


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

> Is Oxybolone (i.e. oxymetholone/Anapolon) not also available in Greek pharmacies??


I've never seen it here. Nor has anyone else I know here in Greece who might have an interest in buying that. I think it's no longer made.


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

akats said:


> My dad lives in corfu, Greece. Just wondering if I could send 3ml of test e and couple of needles and barrels in a tshirt by post to his address and not encounter any problems? Im going there next week for a funeral and will stay around 10 days. Or could I get away with taking it in my check in luggage. I've heard it's legal there but bad stories as well which I don't understand as bags are scanned in UK on departure and not scanned when there, or am I wrong. I am 8 weeks into test e cycle and don't wanna mess it up. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


If you're only going for 10 days just pin before you fly out and the day you get back - won't be a problem with a long ester like enanthate..

Not worth the hassle of messing around sending stuff in the post when it's not really necessary..


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Or you could just find a pharmacy to buy testo.  No prescription is required and if they tell you it is, the are lieing. Most will sell you one or two at at time, plus syringes. I have found it is sometimes easier for foreigners to buy testo here than for locals to. I end up buying for Greek friends here in Greece. Odd, but true.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry to hijack, but how about Tenerife?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

trainiac said:


> Yes, you are right. I mistyped. It is 200mg (100mg per ml). It is no longer sold in Greece in pharmacies. It is only exported now. Maybe in hospitals, but I don't know for sure - and if so, the availability would be very limited. 50mg deca is available - but no one cares for it.


Is Durabolin (nandrolone phenylpropionate) available to your knowledge?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

> Is Durabolin (nandrolone phenylpropionate) available to your knowledge?


No it is not. You must buy UGL.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Sorry to hijack, but how about Tenerife?


No anymore..

You still can get noval..Clomid...clenbuterol


----------

